# Best way to create beds where grass is?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

How does everyone make garden beds where you have grass? Do you kill it with RoundUp, scalp it down and mulch over top? I've been making these waves shaped beds and I dig the first couple inches of dirt out and then mulch. Problem is, I live in the suburbs and have nowhere at all to put all the dirt.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Weed whack down as low as you can. Spray with glyphosate. Cover with cardboard (remove all labels and tape) and then wet the cardboard good. Then cover with mulch.

The cardboard will suppress any seeds and hold the grass down for a year or so until it breaks down and composts. Easy, free, and sustainable.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Weed whack down as low as you can. Spray with glyphosate. Cover with cardboard (remove all labels and tape) and then wet the cardboard good. Then cover with mulch.
> 
> The cardboard will suppress any seeds and hold the grass down for a year or so until it breaks down and composts. Easy, free, and sustainable.


Was about to say the same.

If cardboard is not your style, you can cover with black plastic trash bags to choke/starve anything that's left.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's mine in process... scalped, glyphosated several times. Next step is to get some plants for some of the areas and then mulch... sounds like a good idea to put cardboard in as well. I may put in a tiered half circle of landscape stone in the circular areas, two to 
three bricks high and back fill some dirt. I think I need to be careful on that as not to smother the tree roots too much.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I did the cardboard and news paper way as well. Worked well for me


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Good to hear this because I'll be doing the same on the South side of my house too. Cardboard it is!


----------

